# Bathroom installation quote - is it reasonable?



## Qutus (26 Mar 2008)

Hi 
I was wondering if people would run their eyes over this.
I got a quote for a bathroom installation and I am wondering if this is reasonable????
1) Remove existing bathroom sink, toilet & bath. 
2) Put in new sink, toilet, bath, electric shower, heated towel rail & panel to protect water getting out.
3) Hook up electric shower.

€3800 supplied & fitted.
If I wanted to put in a pump in the attic this would go up to €5300.

However.....

I need to provide the skip to throw out the old gear.
I need to take down the existing tiles & take up the woodenfloor (not a problem).
The new units will be going in exactly the same place as the previous ones.
I asked for a breakdown of the cost of basin, toilet, bath, electric shower, heated towel rail & panel but it was not forthcoming.
I also asked for the make of basin, toilet, bath, electric shower, heated towel rail & panel or to at least a look a brochure and was told -"I will see what I can do".
Tiling is being done seperately by someone else.
Is this reasonable? What do people think?


----------



## Orga (26 Mar 2008)

It's dependent on so many factors such as complexity of the work, quality of the fixtures, timeframe for completion, number of people working on it that your best bet for an accurate indication is to get several other quotes. For example, I recently got a plumbing quote for a job for €10,000 and when I got another quote for €7,000 I was delighted but I pressed on and eventually I got the whole job done for €3,200 and full after-installation service within 24 hours if anything goes wrong....it pays to shop around ...no need to be in a rush with work drying up for many tradespeople.


----------



## gnubbit (26 Mar 2008)

Orga, any chance you could pass on the details of who did your bathroom and where you bought the stuff?  I'm shopping around for fitters  and tiles and fixtures at the mo and am getting disheartened!


----------



## dodo (26 Mar 2008)

I got a great guy in Dublin who was recommended to me  last year He put in new pump and also new suite in attic and a few bits and pieces , had 3 different prices before him, he made it less costly with his ideas and since then I have recommended him to others who where happy with his timing and work, If you want his number let me know and I will pass it on,


----------



## gnubbit (26 Mar 2008)

Thanks Dodo, that would be great. Could you pm me the details?


----------



## trucker26 (26 Mar 2008)

just got mine done by a eastern european fella and he did it for 1600E toilet bath sink shower also tiled it very good and neat but i'd say the price you got is pretty average. i supplied the suite, he fitted and tiled floor and walls


----------



## paulpd (26 Mar 2008)

I went to Homebase last year. Got a steel bath, toilet, and WHB. Then got a plumber to fit them along with a shower. (Shower runs off the hot tank, no pump etc as there was loads of pressure). I'm in a groundfloor apartment.

Homebase units cost E450 and plumber did the rest for E680 incl supply and fit of shower. Just over E1,100 for the lot.


----------



## Gautama (26 Mar 2008)

Pretty average really, I reckon.
I got similar done.
Got the old one ripped out, and a new bathroom installed.
About 7k, probably paid a bit more as I went with the one-stop-shop option.  Dublin area.  Shopped around about 8 places, this place was in the "reasonably priced" range.  I avoided Homebase and B&Q.  See other posts for the reasons.  I think it cost over 4k for the "stuff" and less than 3k for the fitting, which took 5 days, up to 5 of them working on it.
It's been in for two months and all's perfect. You pay for quality.

I reckon that a large bathroom costs much the same as a small one, the extra tiling being the only cost difference.

I really recommend a Mira Sport electric shower. The only noise it makes is the water going thru' the nozzle. No motor noise whatsoever.
Other posters say this may be dependent on the underlying wall rather than the motor.


----------



## Qutus (26 Mar 2008)

dodo said:


> I got a great guy in Dublin who was recommended to me last year He put in new pump and also new suite in attic and a few bits and pieces , had 3 different prices before him, he made it less costly with his ideas and since then I have recommended him to others who where happy with his timing and work, If you want his number let me know and I will pass it on,


Hi Dodo,
Any chance you can PM me the plumber's name & number? You must be a popular man as you have exceeded your PM message quota 

Cheers
Qutus


----------



## gnubbit (29 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I've been quoted 800 to fit a shower (over bath), toilet with a boxed in concealed cistern, bath and sink.  I'll be supplying the suite and shower.  Does this sound reasonable or should I try to negotiate a lower price?

Thanks,
g


----------



## suzy61 (7 Jul 2008)

I have to completely tear out and install a new bathroom and ensuite. I've had 2 quotes so far...one was 10,000 for the whole job and one was 10,000 per bathroom, regardless of the fact that the ensuite is half the size of the main bathroom. I'm getting another quote this week, and they've indicated it'll be between 5000 and 7000 per bathroom, depending on fixtures and fittings, and they are willing to give a discount for getting 2 bathrooms done. These include taking everything out, and disposing of it, all plumbing,tiling,electrical work etc. Can anyone give me an idea of roughly what is middle ground pricewise, as we want a fairly decent job done??There's nothing complicated and no major changes to be made, it's straightforward work.


----------



## bamboozle (7 Jul 2008)

Qutus said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if people would run their eyes over this.
> I got a quote for a bathroom installation and I am wondering if this is reasonable????
> 1) Remove existing bathroom sink, toilet & bath.
> ...


 
well if you want the job done far more cheaply you could;
travel up to MFI in newry (recommended in an earlier thread) you'd probably pick up a far cheaper bathroom set and have it delivered.  Dont bother getting a skip, just load up your car and drop in off at the corpo place in ringesend €7 per car load(assuming you're Dublin based) and finally checkout gumtree.ie, lots of plumbers, tilers etc(polish 7 irish) who are hungry for work


----------



## Welfarite (7 Jul 2008)

Last week, the following job was done for a friend of mine:

Remove old tiling in en-suite, remove lino, remove broken shower door.
Remove sink, mirror, toilet, shower unit/riser rail, radiator in prep for new tiling.
Tile entire en-suite (17 Sq. yards), including border tiles and floor tiles (3 sq. yards).
Fit new mirror with new overheat light on mirror, new ceiling light fitting.
Fit new radiator and new shower door
Refit sink and toilet/cistern.

Labour costs for 5 days: €500. Total cost to householder: €2000.


----------



## suzy61 (7 Jul 2008)

So my quote is a bit much! I thought it was way over board.I'm hoping the next quote is a bit better.We seem to have got the cheapest and the most expensive so far


----------



## ontherun (8 Jul 2008)

My plumber took out my old suite (double sink, toilet, bath, bidet, separate shower) and the old tiles.  He had to move the toilet slightly and the sink, fill up where the bidet was, fit a jacuzzi bath and I moved the shower to the adjoining wall.  It took half a day to put up the shower unit and the bath was a bit fiddly too.  I had asked for a quote in advance....poor guy only quoted 1,000!  I felt sorry for him, not as sorry as he felt for himself, but I got a top notch job done and know it can be done for under 2k.


----------



## p45 (9 Jul 2008)

That sounds outragous.


----------



## annfield (9 Jul 2008)

I was just reading these threads and wanted to get opinions on a quote i got.its from a one stop shop for showers,tiles and plumbing. I have a leak in shower and need to replace tray,shower and retile ensuite.i also want to get new shower head and unit.its pump shower not an electric.was quoted 3340 euro?


----------



## madmolly (10 Jul 2008)

Dodo, I have sent you a PM too looking for details of your bathroom installer. If anyone else can recommend someone in the south meath, north dublin area, I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Donnacha13 (31 Aug 2008)

dodo said:


> I got a great guy in Dublin who was recommended to me last year He put in new pump and also new suite in attic and a few bits and pieces , had 3 different prices before him, he made it less costly with his ideas and since then I have recommended him to others who where happy with his timing and work, If you want his number let me know and I will pass it on,


 
Hi dodo, could you send me your plummers details please. Thanks


----------



## marycanary (1 Sep 2008)

Just wanted to say the guy dodo recommended is a gem!
He's a real gent, reasonable and did a great job for me.


----------



## theoneill (1 Sep 2008)

marycanary said:


> Just wanted to say the guy dodo recommended is a gem!
> He's a real gent, reasonable and did a great job for me.



Hi marycanary

Any chance you could PM me this guys details?

I'm thinking of getting some work done

Thanks


----------



## micamaca (11 Sep 2008)

Hi Mary

can you PM his details to me too!  We need to get  a bathroom and ensuite done and we're in same area as yourself...

when you get a second, I would be most grateful, hard to find good tilers!

cheers m


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Sep 2008)

theoneill said:


> Hi marycanary
> 
> Any chance you could PM me this guys details?
> 
> ...





micamaca said:


> Hi Mary
> 
> can you PM his details to me too!  We need to get  a bathroom and ensuite done and we're in same area as yourself...
> 
> ...



If you both PM dodo he should be able to supply the contact details.


----------



## KerryMay (12 Nov 2008)

Ontherun and Marycanary, I would be very grateful for the nos. of the workmen you recommend.

Many thanks

KerryMay


----------



## WaterSprite (7 Jan 2009)

Could someone that got the PM for this chap's details post to the new "recommendations" thread in Homes & Gardens?


----------



## Exdipper (12 Jan 2009)

I am similarly getting quotes for around the 7k mark for a bathroom refit, including tiling, disposal of existing stuff and installing shower. I have to supply tiles, grout and adhesive on top of that. I kind of felt it was a bit much so glad I came on here - if anyone could PM me details of Dublin plumbers they'd recommend, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## bamboozle (14 Jan 2009)

i'm getting plumbing work done on my house, this includes fitting 2 bathrooms, moving radiators, installing solar panels, fitting heating & plumbing for new extension, adding new radiators etc...all this is costing me 8.6k.

all this is being done in Dublin.

if you want the plumber's details pm me


----------

